
The Senate Should Not Confirm Kavanaugh. Signed, 1,000+ Law Professors - okket
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/10/03/opinion/kavanaugh-law-professors-letter.html
======
Latteland
Wonder if this every happened before. There was time for people to respond
before the final senate vote maybe, which is not that common, but usually
people going up to be one of the supremes don't get that kind of questioning,
and also are more composed. Even the ABA rescinded their support. I feel sorry
for Kavanaugh a little bit - his whole life he's probably been going for it.
Suppose you are a cs researcher and you are about to be elected to the
national academy of engineering or get the turing award or something and then
all this stuff comes out that you thought was dead and buried forever.

But I can't lose sight of the impact of his testifying the second time. The
clear disqualifying action was lying under oath about his life, getting crazy
upset, and then making allegations about a conspiracy against him - we can't
have someone on the supreme court who does that kind of stuff. We'll never
know if the claimed rapes and other actions against him when he was young were
true (but I guess I believe them), but it's his in-court actions that settle
it.

~~~
throwaway5250
That letter seemed almost content-free, and I'm surprised that they didn't try
to make a stronger argument.

I would be interested in knowing what his specific lie under oath was.
(Apparently his accusers have been caught in several.)

~~~
Latteland
I don't want to get political, but I think the thing they think he lied about
was his description of his college years wasn't honest, it was apparently very
dishonest. According to many reports but not from him, including from his
roommate, he was drinking a lot, got into fight drunk, didn't remember things
afterwards, and was kind of rude and ugly when drunk. He wasn't just lifting
weights and doing service work to help people. It's hard to know what to think
of the accusations of terrible behavior toward women when he was probably
drunk, because he might not remember the details when he blacked out. But it's
the other things, lying about his lifestyle. It's not the lifestyle itself (I
used to drink a lot in college like a lot of people that age), it's lying
about it under oath.

~~~
throwaway5250
Thanks for the answer. Back when it happened, I didn't think Bill Clinton's
lying about having sex with his intern ought to be actionable, or even
something people should care about. Guess I feel the same way about this.

